# shaving brushes size?



## hanau (Jun 26, 2012)

Just got an email from Bear tooth woods.
It has 18,20, 30 mm brushes on sale.
What is the most common size used to make the brush?

I have never used a shaving brush just straight out of the can so I have no clue which size to make.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 26, 2012)

I like the PSI 21mm silver tipped premium plus brushes. They seem to be the perfect length and diameter. I am planning to try a few of Earnie's 22 mm premiums.

Shorter brushes, that I have found anyway, seem to be much stiffer. The stiffer ones irritate my face and my goal is to get the smoothest shave available. It MAY BE that there ARE shorter premium  bristle brushes available and I just haven't found them.

When I started making shave sets, I wondered what makes one badger knot $4 and another $25. I got samples of all of the available knots I could locate. UNFORTUNATELY, to my dismay, the difference between the budget knots and the longer, fluffy silver tipped knots are night and day.

A short premium bristle seems more convenient for travel. I just haven't found a short premium.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 26, 2012)

Badger 24mm knot size with a loft of 50-52mm is a good place to start when it comes to shaving brushes. Also you need to take into account the type of material used whether it be badger,boar,or synthetic. Shaving brushes tend to breed and before you know it your surrounded by wild animals of all different shapes and sizes so be carefull.:wink: If you dont believe me check out badger and blade and you'll get all the info you could ever want and then some.


----------

